# ROK Confront Chinese Fishing Boats



## tomahawk6 (10 Jun 2016)

Chinese fishermen were fishing in ROK territorial waters and the UNC authorized the ROK military to respond.Interesting development.

http://www.foxnews.com/world/2016/06/10/south-korea-sends-military-vessels-to-repel-chinese-boats.html


----------



## Colin Parkinson (10 Jun 2016)

China will no doubt take affront and use several levers to "punish" ROK, likely letting their rabid dog do something stupid.


----------



## tomahawk6 (10 Jun 2016)

They can hardly complain about ROK territorial waters when they are making the same claim elsewhere.


----------



## Colin Parkinson (10 Jun 2016)

It's ok when the Chinese make the claim, just not when others claim the same waters. They really don't care what we think, they may care how we act and respond.


----------

